# E-2 Visa's for USA



## Auds1969 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi 

Is anybody clued up on these visas???????


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

These are investor visas - and while some websites claim you may qualify with as little as $25,000 to invest, I've heard that you need to be thinking more in the range of $100,000 plus for an initial investment. It helps, too, if you can show a business plan that includes hiring a number of locals (the more, the better).

It's definitely a possibility. The more you can convince them that your proposed business investment is a sure winner, the better your case.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to know a German couple who already had a business in the US, employing Americans, and had built a house in Florida where they live for half of the year. They are still applying for the green card lottery, because they haven't been able to get a visa that will allow them to move full time to the US.


----------

